# How to remove trunnion



## iain (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi 
I would like some advice how to remove the trunnion - the middle bit between the two prongs in the attached photo, which the treaded rod goes through.
I have two old tractor grader blades from which I'm trying to make one working one.
I want to detach the 3 point linkage A frame so I can use it on the other blade.
Advice most appreciated


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Welcome Iain.
I haven't noticed you on here before :dazed:
I wish I could help you, seems like I have a similar issue with the three point hitch on my old Chamberlain.
The swivel joint seems like it has no way to come out.
Hope you get some answers and get it sorted.
Your IP address says Canberra, but that could just be the dept you work for. Whereabouts in Oz are you?
Cheers


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

I believe,on that type, the threaded crank has to be completely unscrewed,and then the part it goes through is pushed out to replace it.
As for the trunnion body,once the crank is unscrewed,it should be able to be removed in the same manner as a driveshaft cross-joint.


----------



## farmertim (Dec 1, 2010)

Hi John, that being the case, it looks like Iain will need to use a thread file or similar to clean up the thread to unscrew it. The picture shows a lot of corrosion on the thread if I'm not mistaken.

I would put a liberal amount of grease or anti-seize on it too.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Yes, they can be a PITA !
I had to replace 4 of them on an old grader,in the military,and I ended up torching the supports off one side,and using a newer style. NOT FUN !


----------



## iain (Dec 2, 2014)

Hi
I have a farm close to Canberra. Mostly sheep.

Thank you all for your help. I will give it a go. The threaded rod is very rusty and bent, so may be very difficult to remove - may end up by having to cut things off.


----------

